# Review:2008 Burton CUSTOM X & Burton CO2 Bindings



## Guest

Check out my Burton Ion review for some great boots to go with this setup.


----------



## Guest

How did you get it at that discounted price from Burton?


----------



## Guest

ndiggity said:


> How did you get it at that discounted price from Burton?


I work for a distributor.


----------



## Guest

MC25 said:


> I work for a distributor.


Touche, nice job perk for sure.


----------



## Guest

i shoulda picked up the co2s rather than the p1s.. i will be satisfied either way =]


----------



## Guest

megladan said:


> i shoulda picked up the co2s rather than the p1s.. i will be satisfied either way =]


I have never ridden with the P1's, but I hear they are pretty good too. I was considering the Triads, but they were sold out, and also, I got these for the same price as the Triads, but these are worth more.

*CO2 Review soon to come*


----------



## Guest

MC25 said:


> I have never ridden with the P1's, but I hear they are pretty good too. I was considering the Triads, but they were sold out, and also, I got these for the same price as the Triads, but these are worth more.
> 
> *CO2 Review soon to come*


yep co2s were sold out..so i got the p1s.. they are sweet a friend lent me an extra pair before i purchased'em


----------



## lisevolution

See I'm torn between the Co2's and the Flow NXT-AT's... I've heard great things about both even more so about the Flows but I'm still not sure I want to go that route yet


----------



## Guest

lisevolution said:


> See I'm torn between the Co2's and the Flow NXT-AT's... I've heard great things about both even more so about the Flows but I'm still not sure I want to go that route yet


I just came back from Mammoth with 3 of my buddies and one of them has the NXT AT's and besides being strapped in first, he still had to wait for us strap binders before taking off. 

Also, I emailed KingKeyser about the Rome Targa bindings vs FLow and this is what he said! :laugh:

Rome Targa Snowboard Bindings FREE SHIPPING! Rome Snowboard Bindings at Kingkeyser.com - King Keyser Sporting Goods

Q: Hey Chris, I've got DC Judge boots in a sz 12 and caught between the Targa's or the Flow NXT FX bindings. I mostly ride 60% freeride and 40% park but can't decide, Rome's or Flows... need your help! 

A: Arnold,
Please, for the love of god, buy the Rome Targa bindings. Friends don't let friends ride flow.
Thanks for the question!
Chris


----------



## lisevolution

I hear you but I bet the guy from King Keyser hasn't ridden the flows...

I'm not looking at them for the quickness of entry as that really doesn't matter to me, I can strap in standing up =) I'm looking at them for the comfort factor, no pressure points and the responsiveness I've heard from people who ride them have said they have. I demo'd a pair and have to agree, I'm just not sure I want to go there still


----------



## Guest

Dood forget all the hate. Flow makes some good bindings. I have tried several of there bindings on demos before and have never seen what all the hate factor is about. I do like the adjustability of many of the strap bindings more, but if it is more comfortable for you, go for it. They also help a ton with keeping the tops of your feet from hurting after a long ass day of riding, so I say they are prety legit.

If someone can explain to me why they are "garbage" I would love to hear it.


----------



## lisevolution

that's where I'm at with it also. The only people who have anything negative to say about them either haven't ridden them at all, or only rode them a couple of years ago before they made all the changes to their top level stuff


----------



## Guest

Ya I def wanna check some of the NXT AT's out sometime. A highend binding with the flow strap in system would make a day at the mountain prety damn fun.


----------



## Guest

At first I narrowed my binding selection from Burton Cartels to Rome 390's then had fools telling how Burton is so overrated (which I strongly disagree) then rode my friends board with the Flows and they felt great! 

I know it's probably a set up issue but I thought the binding's didn't feel too secure since I like my bindings cranked all the way down. 

Unless I'm super talented on a snowboard, which I ain't, I'll probably won't even know the difference and couldn't go wrong with either one of the 3 bindings. I'm trying to get a good solid setup w/out breaking my wallet! I already have my Ducati hobby cracking a hole in my wallet!


----------



## Guest

I would speculate that they didn't feel as secure because the flows were distributing the pressure through your entire foot vs. having the binding strap pinching down hard in one spot. 

Was your boot slipping in the binding or did it just not feel super tight on your foot? 

The idea for flow bindings came from wind surfing and this style binding (I think they are still called that) has prety much been the standard for wind surfing for years so it is a legit design. I think when they first took the design over to snowboarding they had some issues, but I have heard nothing but great things recently.


----------



## Guest

PapaWood said:


> I would speculate that they didn't feel as secure because the flows were distributing the pressure through your entire foot vs. having the binding strap pinching down hard in one spot.
> 
> Was your boot slipping in the binding or did it just not feel super tight on your foot?
> 
> The idea for flow bindings came from wind surfing and this style binding (I think they are still called that) has prety much been the standard for wind surfing for years so it is a legit design. I think when they first took the design over to snowboarding they had some issues, but I have heard nothing but great things recently.


It just didn't feel tight thus being not as responsive. We have different boots sizes and what not so I'm guessing if I took the time to properly set it up then they would have been awesome. 

I guess its like trying to drive someone's car w/out moving the seat, moving the tilt steering wheel and mirrors...


----------



## lisevolution

The set up is still the biggest issue with Flows. Even with the Ratchets they have now it still takes alot to get them set just right. Also the ice an snow that gets stuck in the bottom of your boot is another culprit in the fit being slightly off at times with them. 

As much as I really want to try them I still have my worries. Perhaps I'll pick up a cheaper pair than the NXT's to decide if I really want to go with them or not


----------



## Nito

*You're right about the setup but ...*



lisevolution said:


> The set up is still the biggest issue with Flows. Even with the Ratchets they have now it still takes alot to get them set just right. Also the ice an snow that gets stuck in the bottom of your boot is another culprit in the fit being slightly off at times with them.
> 
> As much as I really want to try them I still have my worries. Perhaps I'll pick up a cheaper pair than the NXT's to decide if I really want to go with them or not


ice and snow is not a problem. If snow or ice build up is on the bottom of the boot, I just bang them out. If in deep powder, clean off boots and bindings, then with my front foot clean and locked in, get onto your belly, and lock your rear foot in.
Ice and snow build up on the binding plate will always be a problem, no matter what binding you have.
BTW, I posted in another thread some pros and cons to the Flow system.

Nito


----------



## lisevolution

can you link to that thread nito?


----------



## Nito

*Flow Pros and Cons*

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/2841-binding-opinions-2.html

Title: Go Flow unless ...

you go back country, like to go freestyle on occasion, or only have the 1 binding for multiple boards. Personally, I ride Flows because of the responsiveness and no pressure points. However, I'm thinking about going strap because they are easier to set-up and reconfigure. BTW, I freeride and have only 1 binding but 3 boards.

In addition, to my original post, I added the following summary.

Flow Pros: 1) Ultra responsive and very forgiving. Normally, the more responsive the less forgiving the binding. 2) No pressure points allow for tighter clamp pressure without the pain. 3) Over-sized has more contact area; higher static frictional force (large surface area) but lower dynamic friction due to lower coefficient of friction (less pressure per square inch).

Flow Cons: 1) Heavy, so swing weight is high requiring more torque to overcome rotational momentum. 2) Difficult to setup or reconfigure, 3) No cushion or shock absorber built into binding base.

Nito


----------



## Guest

I dont know hy we got into the topic of Flow bindings, but please keep this thread on topic. 
As for my opinion Flow is OK.


----------



## boarderaholic

Interesting review of the Custom X! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

boarderaholic said:


> Interesting review of the Custom X! Thanks!


Thanks! I appreciate any feedback, welcome any discussion regarding the topic.
Stay tuned for the CO2 Bindings review.


----------



## lisevolution

the Flow convo was my fault! sorry back on track


----------



## Guest

lisevolution said:


> the Flow convo was my fault! sorry back on track


hehe, no worries.


----------



## Guest

would love to read your Co2 review...


----------



## Guest

Sorry mate, it is coming up shortly. Just been super busy. I already have a few key points that I will talk about though.


----------



## Guest

i'm seriously about ready to buy some new CO2s, so if you have any advice, please share!

thx


----------



## Guest

Well, without getting into to much detail and length, i will sum it up: friggin' sweet bindings!!!
I dont regret getting them at all. Lots of adjustability (looser, or stiffer). Very comfy. Good support. 
More to come


----------



## Guest

thanks for this review, very helpful


----------

